
The Master and Margarita: a web-based multimedia annotation (1998) - Tomte
http://cr.middlebury.edu/bulgakov/public_html/howto.html
======
narrator
Russian state TV did a 9 hour long miniseries about it in the mid 2000s that
was really good. It had good acting, special effects and production value and
they included almost every single scene in the book. Some people complain that
some of the subtitles are inadequate, so I recommend reading the book first.

------
iMark
There was a superb adaptation at the Barbican in London a few years ago. It
returned again the following year.

I've no idea if it will come back again, but it's more than worth catching if
you can. One of the best plays I've seen, with an incredible cast.

[http://www.barbican.org.uk/theatre/event-
detail.asp?ID=13735](http://www.barbican.org.uk/theatre/event-
detail.asp?ID=13735)

------
jacquesm
I first tried to read this as Mistrz i Małgorzata, the Polish edition, then
switched to the English one when I got my hands on it. Still, after so many
years, one of my favorite books.

------
100k
This is one of my favorite novels. Well worth reading. The background
surrounding its writing is fascinating and makes you appreciate the novel even
more.

------
dryajov
Thats definitely one of my favorite books. If anyone is interested in
Bulgakov, "Heart of a Dog" is another book to read. Perhaps, even wittier than
"Master and Margarita".

------
pcl
_no one in his right mind would want to read a 300-page novel online in any
language._

Ah, 1998...

------
goodJobWalrus
Oh, my personal favorite! Didn't expect to see it on HN.

------
rekoros
Read it in Russian, if possible.

------
dang
It's one of the best 20th century novels, but rather than a Wikipedia page
about it, we should have an interesting article either about the novel or
about Bulgakov. Anybody want to find one?

~~~
Tomte
Maybe
[http://cr.middlebury.edu/bulgakov/public_html/howto.html](http://cr.middlebury.edu/bulgakov/public_html/howto.html)

(I could have sworn I had submitted it a few days ago, but it seems not)

~~~
dang
Oh cool! And retro-web too. URL changed from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master_and_Margarita](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master_and_Margarita).

------
zenlot
Should we post every book on HN now which is worth reading and appears on
nearly every list "xyz books you should read"? Don't get me wrong, the book
itself is very good.

~~~
jacquesm
Feel free to ignore it.

~~~
zenlot
Feel free, to grab another book from "Top xyz books to read in your lifetime"
and post the link to Wikipedia. Any other pollution is welcome as well.

~~~
dang
Please don't post uncivil and/or unsubstantive comments to Hacker News, even
when you disagree with a comment or story that someone else has posted. We're
trying for a higher quality of discourse here.

